# الى كل الإخوة المهتمين بالبترول موقع بترولي رهيب



## رائد حيران (6 فبراير 2011)

اسم الموقع بترولي
وهو موقع عربي متخصص في الهندسة النفطية
ستجدون في هذا الموقع الكثير من الكتب والبحوث 
في مجال إنتاج وتكرير البترول وغيرها من المعلومات المفيدة حقا
يرجى الرد وإضافة تقييم ولا تنسونا بالدعاء 
https://sites.google.com/site/peetroly/home 

:20:​


----------



## شادي باحميد (10 فبراير 2011)

روعه اخ رائد


----------



## تولين (10 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله بك


----------



## ج.ناردين (10 فبراير 2011)

روعة
شكراً لك 
دمت بخير


----------



## عقلان (14 فبراير 2011)

_*_*_*_*_______*_*_*_* ______ 
___*_________*___*________ __*___ 
__*____________*__________ ___*__ 
__*____________*__________ ___*__ 
__*_________بارك_الله _فيك__________*__ 
___*__________مشكـور_________ __*___ 
____*_____________________ _*____ 
______*__________________* ______ 
________*______________*__ ______ 
__________*_ ________*__________ 
_____________*____*_______ ______ 
_______________ * _______________ 
******مشكور******


----------



## mujahidkh (16 فبراير 2011)

يسسلموووووووووووووووووووووووووووووو حبيبي


----------



## خالد علي الفكي (17 فبراير 2011)

المهندسة تولين قال:


> بارك الله بك


 تسلمييييييييييييييييييييي


----------



## والكت (21 فبراير 2011)

جزاك الله كل الخير
تسسسسسسسسسسسسسسسلم


----------



## ساره نجدت (21 فبراير 2011)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## Pétrolier (3 مايو 2011)

الف الف الف تحية وتقدير وعرفان بالجميل والمجهودات المبذولة......


----------



## Tarek Guelmois (23 أكتوبر 2011)

شكرا على الرابط
موقع روعة


----------



## slimani samir (23 أكتوبر 2011)

thank you ...........................


----------



## wks316 (6 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله بك


----------



## MAZOUZABDO (18 أغسطس 2013)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## لورنس بغداد (1 سبتمبر 2013)

عاشو


----------



## عزة عمر الخضر (4 سبتمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## al-senator (15 سبتمبر 2013)

شكراً لك، وجزاك الله كُل خيّر


----------



## saud_ali (24 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا وجاري التصفح والتقييم لا حقا :56:


----------



## mhmoud fawzy (25 سبتمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## سفيان عبد الباري (11 نوفمبر 2013)

Great!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## djcheurfi (13 نوفمبر 2013)

شكرا جزيلا


----------



## صفاءالبصره (20 نوفمبر 2013)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## لورنس بغداد (27 نوفمبر 2013)

thank mu dear 

but
this link not work 

regard​


----------



## eliker bahij (27 نوفمبر 2013)

روعة​شكراً لك​دمت بخير​


----------



## محمد العسكري90 (14 ديسمبر 2013)

مشكووووووووووووور


----------



## عصام الدين احمد (5 يناير 2014)

_*جزاك الله خير​*_


----------



## ahmed58798 (8 يناير 2014)

روعة 
جزاك الله خير


----------



## eliker bahij (8 يناير 2014)

.Thanksssssssss.
.This site has aleardy been posted to this section


----------

